# Goodwill Score!



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been wanting to columns for my cemetery for a few years now. Buying lights to add to the front had held me back due to cost. Well, the other day I stopped by Goodwill and found these!!!










All of them for $7.30! Now, to get the wood and build my columns!

Oh, and to hit Goodwill more often.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those will look great on cemetery columns. Nice score


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Goodwill is like a year round yard sale. You never know what you might find.

Those lamps should look great. A little rust treatment maybe?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Or maybe for the horse drawn hearse you need, lol.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the patina on the brass lamps. They'll go well in a haunt. Great score!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Gotta love Goodwill, excellent find!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Or maybe for the horse drawn hearse you need, lol.


That was my very first thought when I found them. I have always wanted a horse drawn hearse, just no where to put right now. But someday....


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great find!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great score. Be sure to post a picture when you're done to show us how you've used them.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I frequent Goodwill often and always have an eye out for Halloween stuff. You found some cool lamps there.  Make sure we get some pics of them when you get 'em all set up.


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome find, I stop by Goodwill regularly and always find great stuff, another place to check is the Salvation Army if they have a store near you.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

God I love haunters.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

And we love you too.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

excellent find!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, I've got to put Goodwill and a few other stores in my rotation of stops more often now. 

Don't worry, there will be plenty of pictures once I start the build on my columns. Hope to start in another week or two.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

My children suggested I get a "Frequent Shopper Card" at our local thrift shop...

They just don't understand


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

You can get a 20% off coupon for Goodwill online and also every other Saturday is 50% off everything in the store day.

Well at least it is here I don't know if that is strictly a Arizona thing.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I like looking on http://www.shopgoodwill.com/default.asp


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

the goodwill is across the street from where i work. the people there put hallowen stuff aside for me year round. the also hold back the lava lamps for me.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Great score. Our Goodwill has a card and for every $10 you spend you get a punch and then after you spend $100 you get a $10 coupon. Only $10 to go for my first coupon.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I didn't even know our city HAD a Goodwill store 'til 2 months ago. Some stuff is WAY TOO expensive, but other stuff is very reasonable. Good finds! I like the white light.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great score too bad you dont live closer I'm and electrician I always keep the coach lights when people buy new the wife call's it crap but when you need a distressed light for a prop well lokie here 12 of them muhahahahhaahahahah


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Dark Star said:


> You can get a 20% off coupon for Goodwill online and also every other Saturday is 50% off everything in the store day.
> 
> Well at least it is here I don't know if that is strictly a Arizona thing.


50% off on Saturdays? How cool is that, must just be in Arizona. We have 50% off certain colored tags each week. Example: This week all green price tags would be 1/2 off. I can't imagine the damage I could do with 50% off everything in one day lol.

Great score DS!!! Hope you post the finished project.


----------



## RedSno (Jun 27, 2010)

Great Find! Good price too!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I have to get to the thrift stores more often.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Goodwill is like a year round yard sale. You never know what you might find.


that's the truth! all these thrift stores would die out if not for us haunters! :lolkin:



Bascombe said:


> My children suggested I get a "Frequent Shopper Card" at our local thrift shop...
> 
> They just don't understand


:lolkin: i wish they did have those!


----------

